# IUI with ultrasound



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Just curious when you ladies had your actual IUI was an ultrasound used to guide or so they could at least see everything was in the right place before the sperm were 'let free' I thought it would have been but I had mine 10 days ago and it wasn't used.


----------



## RuthB (Sep 20, 2012)

this is terrible but I cant quite remember and it was only December.  I dont think she did, I know they struggled to get it in the right place (3 attempts) and she ended up having to get her boss.  From the diagram explaining how it works I wouldnt have thought they would need the scan though as they are just inserting into the uterus at the right time...hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Thank you, that's what I thought but just wanted to see other peoples experiences.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was back in October, no ultrasound took a while to find the right spot (so to speak!) as I have a shy cervix apparently however I fell pregnant  good luck with everything xx


----------



## RuthB (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi there, thats great that you were successful.

I've just been for another round and this time they did use the ultrasound but couldn't see anything because I had an empty bladder...it really doesn't seem like an exact science!


----------

